# [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets at Miami Heat



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(9-5)/(7-6)*


When/Where:
*Monday, November 24, 7:30 PM ET*



















*Alston / McGrady / Artest / Scola / Yao*


















*Chalmers / Wade / Marion / Beasley / Haslem*


_*Preview*_



> Having recovered from a knee injury that cost him the end of last season, Dwyane Wade hasn't let a sprained ankle and flu-like symptoms slow him down.
> 
> A visit from the Houston Rockets might.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Win number 10 I hope. Nice preview man


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*



Eduardo said:


> Win number 10 I hope. Nice preview man


It's the AP preview. 

Welcome back!


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*



> I am obsessed with the Houston Rockets. and I'm not even from Houston. Please help me.


With your screen name being Eduardo as long as you are not saying things like "Tracy is hot!" or "I love it when they pound it down low!" you should be OK! There is nothing wrong with your rocket obsession.

I'm just teasing you. Alot of the bloggers on this thread aren't actually from here. We welcome your posts. Sorry Mods, taking away from you job! My bad.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Now on to the game. I think it will be an interesting matchup between Scola and Beasley tonight. I'd like to see Landry get alot more time in this game too. I think Artest is going to have a tough time guarding Marion if Shawn runs around alot.

Hopefully Tracy can play well enough to match Wade. If he can do that then we win.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

I hope we WILL win, because it WILL be a TOUGH game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*



jdiggidy said:


> Now on to the game. I think it will be an interesting matchup between Scola and Beasley tonight. I'd like to see Landry get alot more time in this game too. I think Artest is going to have a tough time guarding Marion if Shawn runs around alot.
> 
> Hopefully Tracy can play well enough to match Wade. If he can do that then we win.


Actually, I think they should put Ron on Wade. He scored 40 and 38 the last two games and is avering 29 per game. He would get 50 with TMac on him.

We have to hope Marion gets tired defending Tracy and/or Ron on the other side.


PS: And it's not only the mods' job to welcome (back) posters, it's everyone's job. :greatjob:


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*










> *Game to pay attention to: Rockets vs. Heat*
> 
> So, while I don't like asking you to watch the Rockets again, a Houston/Miami matchup seems the most interesting to me. Plus, what other matchup would leave you with an excuse to post a picture of Rony Seikaly dunking on Hakeem Olajuwon. Sure, there might be some Raptors/Magic games coming up, but the picture wouldn't have the same panache. And while I don't want to speak for Skeets again, the man has four names. And his second middle name is "Panache."
> 
> ...


BDL


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Rafer Alston is an *******


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

8 pt lead at the half. Yao, Scola and Ron with 9 pts each, and Chuck is the only that hasn't scored. 

We have to take better care of the ball. We already have 10 TO and that's the only reason Miami is in the game.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Yao Ming looks frustrated. He should just dunk the ball now.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Rafer has tried to score against 3 or 4 Heat players like 5 times. Who the **** does he think he is?!


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Hope Yao keeps seeing the ball.

Heat are going to struggle against the 7 foot plus strong mobile Cs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

turnovers are killing us.
Rafer simply needs to shoot less.
T-Mac is just standing waiting for 3, NO DRIVE mean NO FT.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Yao on offense is on the outside too much.
The Heat should be a 35points plus game for Yao.........


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Landry is a rebound machine.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Nice clear out for Yao.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

T-Mac has 6 points only.:azdaja:


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Rafer getting the shot to bring up a double figure lead


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Rafer usually gets one in when everybody hates him shooting.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Good win.

Bring on the next game.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Wade 6 of 21
Beasley 7 of 16

Not sure who was guarding those two(I was watching on really bad quality) But kudos on the defence especially on Wade(guessing Ron Ron).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Great win. Yao with 28-12, ScoLandry with 22-19.


And I ****ing hate Rafer Alston.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*



hroz said:


> Wade 6 of 21
> Beasley 7 of 16
> 
> Not sure who was guarding those two(I was watching on really bad quality) But kudos on the defence especially on Wade(guessing Ron Ron).


It was Ron. He guarded him the entire game.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*










> *Rockets Survive, Thrive On The Road*
> 
> Sometimes the NBA regular season is just about surviving the grind.
> 
> ...


ESPN Daily Dime


----------



## Eduardo (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*



Cornholio said:


> It's the AP preview.
> 
> Welcome back!


I meant nice job on the lineup previews. I've been going around other forums and it's like no one even cares about the game threads anymore.

Thanks man! 

Good win for us. Let's just hope T-mac can get that knee to 100% ang start being the superstar that he is.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

*Re: [Regular Season Game 15] Houston Rockets @ Miami Heat*

Damn, 3-0 so far on this road trip. Ill take it. I really like what Yao has been doing these last few games. Earlier this year he had me worried, but now its getting better.

I just hope he doesn't burn out though. Hes playing a lot of minutes early in the year.


----------

